# Let me count the ways... Cheaters Listq



## Twice (Mar 31, 2013)

I am going to offer up a little rant for those BS who may not know all the ways a WS can deceive you...

The events are real... Only the names have been changed to protect the innocent..

My xgf used the following caniving tricks to hide her infidelity:

Duplicate phones... Yes that's right, an identical match, cover and all, so no suspicious SO could check the texts... See that phone over on her night stand? It's a decoy!

Three gmail accounts... Thought you were monitoring her....Ha! Guess again. Her OM was the only one with that very personal email address...even chose a username that was her first name and his last name @gmail...OMG!

Oh, and the other email address is where the Travelocity receipts were emailed to.

Google talk... Yup the ipad is a handy phone and a tv screen...lots of late night fun and no residue footprint left to check after disconnecting.

iChat...very sneaky! Try cracking the password and it key logs your attempts!

New ring with the diamond turned around... Looks like ordinary band, but surprise (loved the sleeve pulled over the fingers to hide it).

Thought you were monitoring the credit card usage? Guess again... Chase provided a card tied to an account that was set up the first weekend they decided to meet up... That branch was a block from the hotel. And the eBill never comes in the mail.

And the best one of all... Tiffany's sent a "thank you for visiting our store" card (five states away), with a little note from the clerk saying that the ring also came in white gold... How sweet...shopping for rings together.

I got plenty more but I'm gonna go throw up now...

"there is nothing lower than a snake in the grass"


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Know what my ex used against me?

My trust.

_All_ betrayers do.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Someone mentioned this before... If I ever see someone constantly texting on a cell phone glued to their hips all the time... I know they are a cheater.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

MovingAhead said:


> Someone mentioned this before... If I ever see someone constantly texting on a cell phone glued to their hips all the time... I know they are a cheater.


Not always. I keep my phone with me all the time, texting etc. and I am not a cheater. My kids and grand kids as well as siblings all live in other states.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Your cheating Xgf is quite the experienced cheater.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> Someone mentioned this before... If I ever see someone constantly texting on a cell phone glued to their hips all the time... I know they are a cheater.


I see this ALL the time ... a woman in her 30s or 40s, by herself in her car in a parking lot texting away. I'll see them as I get out of my car, walk into the store or wherever I am, come back out 30 minutes later and they are still there texting away.

ALWAYS makes me wonder.


----------



## Twice (Mar 31, 2013)

Shaggy said:


> Your cheating Xgf is quite the experienced cheater.


And yet I busted her at every turn... 

Sent nasty grams to her Affair email.
Once I got the decoy phone number I texted her with flame.
Was able to " find a phone" him and left little cheater bombs texts.
Cracked the Chase card password and used it to send a bottle of cheap champagne to their room with a note... "cheap wine for a cheap affair". My phone (on mute) was burning up with angry reply texts...

Small solice for the dagger she put in my heart.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, the best way to handle finding a burner phone is to text it.

"hey honey, you're busted."


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Twice said:


> Cracked the Chase card password and used it to send a bottle of cheap champagne to their room with a note... "cheap wine for a cheap affair".


Ha ha. You have style my man.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Twice said:


> And yet I busted her at every turn...
> 
> Sent nasty grams to her Affair email.
> Once I got the decoy phone number I texted her with flame.
> ...


OMG I love it!


----------



## Harden1313 (May 28, 2013)

Mine changed the OM's name to a female name in her contacts and deleted all the nasty texts while keeping the innocent ones that maintained the cover. She texted him at all times. Before we made love...after..during a movie...at dinner...while hanging out around the house...at the marital therapist's office....just dirty. Everything was fine until her genius brain thought hooking her phone to Itunes would be the best way to perma delete the texts. Gave me a back up. Moron.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Mine WS and his nasty OW uses the Keep Safe app. Every text/pic she sends goes directly to that app, no record of it unless you get into the app and look at them. The app is password protected but I have the password, just cannot get to phone to use it. BTW he no longer backs up his phone.


----------



## jlc29316 (Feb 28, 2013)

After I blocked the OMs number from the her phone, you know, the one I pay for, she went and got them both new phones.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

my WW was a slow progression with the phone...use to let me use her phone...then hid notifications, then put a lock on the screen, then would hide the screen from my view, then would only use the phone when not around me- wouldnt even sit by me so she could use her phone, putting phone face down to hid any potential texts or notifications...then when it all became too much...burner phone.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Yep, the best way to handle finding a burner phone is to text it.
> 
> "hey honey, you're busted."


OMG yes, i tried so hard to find the phone to do something like this...never found it, and i think she probably got rid of it.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine waited until I was gone to work, and then the Yahoo Messenger, Skype and emails just started. One day they had an hour long video chat. Nice.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

oh yeah, i was at work all the time she was using the burner...VAR caught her on the FIRST day....she doesnt know i heard her talking to him...but i have told her things about him that she HAS to wonder how i know...lol

I will recite the conversation to her if she ever falls out of the mlc and wants back...no use telling her now...she will say im scum for VARing her....


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

Ohhh cheaters - so cute, their antics!


----------



## daggeredheart (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine used "palringo" chat program via ipad....and it has a voice program in it so he could voice chat. He tried to use Skype but his "woman" declined saying she cut her hair short??? 

He used the voice program on his long commute....then walked in the house to a hot meal and a cozy home environment with a smile on his face like nothing. 



Again the main tool was my trust. He never deleted anything but he did make sure to minimize. I look back at all those weeks when I never suspected, if only I had picked up the ipad or looked at his computer I would have discovered a treasure trove. 

Now days you have to watch out for the 

Snap Chats, Hide My text, Tiger text.....here's the deal. Some of them now have two step passwords. You think you have the password and log in, only to find nothing. The "real" password is behind it and that is where the goodies are.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

I noticed my ex had AIM chat on her other facebook account (her flirt account i called it)...but she denied it existed...even though she added it like 2 months ago...uhh..hello...i can see it....with your handle there...then you get the "oh, i never use that" or "OMG why are you attacking me for facebook!" comments...

She stopped backing up her phone too..

Though she did download odd pictures of herself..like a face shot while driving around town....guess they were for him. She also had "boidour" pictures taken for "me" for Vday...but funny...she made sure to take them when we divorced...i guess they were for him too..


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

My WW sent lingerie pictures to POSOM on VDay that year (2011) she was still into him. 

Here's a guy whose virginity was taken on VDay by the first wife -- I was her second man of the day, so VDay has always been a bad day for me, and she pulls that sh!t. She knew the story too. 

And to top it off, I'm the one who had taken the lingerie pictures. Since OM never really commented on them, I know he knows who took them, too. Ha ha fvcker.


----------



## jay_gatsby (Jun 4, 2013)

MovingAhead said:


> Someone mentioned this before... If I ever see someone constantly texting on a cell phone glued to their hips all the time... I know they are a cheater.


There must be a lot of cheaters out there then...


----------



## Onmyway (Apr 25, 2012)

pollywog said:


> Mine WS and his nasty OW uses the Keep Safe app. Every text/pic she sends goes directly to that app, no record of it unless you get into the app and look at them. The app is password protected but I have the password, just cannot get to phone to use it. BTW he no longer backs up his phone.


My wife did the same thing with her OM, and that is how I finally got all the evidence that I needed.

You see, these programs have to put the texts and settings somewhere, so I ran a quick backup from her phone to my computer, then I dug through the backups and found the program. Nothing was stored in easy to find files, but I opened the config files with notepad and found everything, texts between them and between her and another friend, with their phone numbers and everything. It was very hard to read, but once I figured out how the lines should be split, I had easy to follow conversations.

I cornered the "friend" and then after that I was easily able to make WW confess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Onmyway said:


> My wife did the same thing with her OM, and that is how I finally got all the evidence that I needed.You see, these programs have to put the texts and settings somewhere, so I ran a quick backup from her phone to my computer, then I dug through the backups and found the program. Nothing was stored in easy to find files, but I opened the config files with notepad and found everything, texts between them and between her and another friend, with their phone numbers and everything. It was very hard to read, but once I figured out how the lines should be split, I had easy to follow conversations.I cornered the "friend" and then after that I was easily able to make WW confess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I cannot get his phone to do that with and he does not back up anymore. If I could get five minutes alone with that phone...LOL 

She sends him a new vid of herself every morning and he saves them to the cheater app. I can still read the emails between them and they have code words for what they put behind the cheater app.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

My favorite was after I found the texts from her to him and him to her (she removed his name from address book, just the number showed, took me 10 seconds to figure out who it was, he was my friend too) I then looked at old records, saw where we had sex on Christmas Eve, afterward she texted him before she went to sleep. Then first thing Christmas morning she texted him again, before even getting out of bed. Would be 7 months later I found out....ugh!


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

yep--my x was texting a single guy on christmas morning...but oh wait, when i confronted her about her texting him..she said.."oh he is just a single playboy...just a womanizer"...um is that supposed to make me feel better?

No hunny... my friend candy lips is just a hooker...she is ok....haha


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I see this ALL the time ... a woman in her 30s or 40s, by herself in her car in a parking lot texting away. I'll see them as I get out of my car, walk into the store or wherever I am, come back out 30 minutes later and they are still there texting away.
> 
> ALWAYS makes me wonder.


I always wonder when I see a couple in a car in the back of a parking lot on lunch breaks... 

I've been going to lunch a couple times a week with my wife at her new job, I wonder what people think when the see us eating together in the car and kissing and stuff.. I'd be suspicious.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> my WW was a slow progression with the phone...use to let me use her phone...then hid notifications, then put a lock on the screen, then would hide the screen from my view, then would only use the phone when not around me- wouldnt even sit by me so she could use her phone, putting phone face down to hid any potential texts or notifications...then when it all became too much...burner phone.


The phone is always a dead giveaway, both of my cheaters gave themselves away this way.


----------



## Betrayedred (Jun 16, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> The phone is always a dead giveaway, both of my cheaters gave themselves away this way.


That's how my WH gave himself away too.


----------



## Overthemoon88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Betrayedred said:


> That's how my WH gave himself away too.


And mine three ... Though it took a phone call from OW to break the news to me, I should have known the immense amount of time he spent on his Blackberry was out of the ordinary.

And when will the mobile and network companies ever going to latch on to such marketing bonus. Imagine .....

I phone 6 - get one now for 600 quid and get a dummy backburner phone for half price !!!

Or ......

O2 Family and Mistress plan - free 100 text messages to family and friends and free 2,000 text messages a month to your little bit on the side


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

She didn't bother with an app, just straight text messages. Went from 500 sent in February to 1200 sent in march. So many lies, deflections. The one that sticks out for me was the last she said before I broke her. Woke her up at 1am, after getting confirmation from texts she sent to her friend. Faced with undeniable evidence, and a rage filled husband, her response to me telling her I knew was "what is it you think you know?". Nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Brokenshadow said:


> She didn't bother with an app, just straight text messages. Went from 500 sent in February to 1200 sent in march. So many lies, deflections. The one that sticks out for me was the last she said before I broke her. Woke her up at 1am, after getting confirmation from texts she sent to her friend. Faced with undeniable evidence, and a rage filled husband, her response to me telling her I knew was "what is it you think you know?". Nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh yeah..LOVE those kinda lines...when they are feeling out what you really know so they can dismiss it. So I VARed my ex talking to POSOM....and have dropped on ex information that i heard from the call. But i have never revealed how i got it etc. So i hold over her the "someday you will hear all i know"..and it drives her nuts!. Even yesterday she called saying "is it your goal in life to make my life miserable by holding that over my head?" I said "my goal i life? heck no, i have a whole new set of goals now, but its a nice side hobby when i get bored"


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Brokenshadow said:


> She didn't bother with an app, just straight text messages. Went from 500 sent in February to 1200 sent in march. So many lies, deflections. The one that sticks out for me was the last she said before I broke her. Woke her up at 1am, after getting confirmation from texts she sent to her friend. Faced with undeniable evidence, and a rage filled husband, her response to me telling her I knew was "what is it you think you know?". Nice.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah my WS always said you just assume you know, you know nothing about her, she is an old friend yada yada but when I quoted exactly word for word her text to him, his jaw hit the floor. Then I told him later to get rid of all videos/pics/texts from her - his response was how did you know about those? Then of course he said I only hurt myself more by looking at them. Idiot, I never actually saw them and only thought they existed until he admitted it. I have the text saved where he admitted it, not that it will do me much good, but I have it.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

Garry2012 said:


> Oh yeah..LOVE those kinda lines...when they are feeling out what you really know so they can dismiss it. So I VARed my ex talking to POSOM....and have dropped on ex information that i heard from the call. But i have never revealed how i got it etc. So i hold over her the "someday you will hear all i know"..and it drives her nuts!. Even yesterday she called saying "is it your goal in life to make my life miserable by holding that over my head?" I said "my goal i life? heck no, i have a whole new set of goals now, but its a nice side hobby when i get bored"


:rofl:


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

Garry2012 said:


> yep--my x was texting a single guy on christmas morning...but oh wait, when i confronted her about her texting him..she said.."oh he is just a single playboy...just a womanizer"...um is that supposed to make me feel better?
> 
> No hunny... my friend candy lips is just a hooker...she is ok....haha


Lol that is a whole new level to the "just friends lie" 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I hate the "we are old friends and you just don't understand". I told him the old friends line was crossed when he had sex with her, not to mention the videos of them and then of herself going at it alone just to show him. Tons of pictures too. If I can ever get them off the phone I will share with everyone


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Polly, like me, you are just too jealous and controlling. Not!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

Garry2012 said:


> Polly, like me, you are just too jealous and controlling. Not!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess the controlling part would be that I don't like sharing my husband with another woman  Jealous of her, not so much because I have morals and apparently she don't.

I guess a lot of us BS's get told we are controlling/jealous. In my case it was that I neglected him/our marriage while I cared for a dying sibling, go figure


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

pollywog said:


> I guess the controlling part would be that I don't like sharing my husband with another woman  Jealous of her, not so much because I have morals and apparently she don't.
> 
> I guess a lot of us BS's get told we are controlling/jealous. In my case it was that I neglected him/our marriage while I cared for a dying sibling, go figure


Mine has constantly changed her reason. A year ago, it was that we were just too different and I hurt her too badly when we dated 15 years ago. Then, it was that she didnt love me anymore (yep, the ILYBNILWY speech), then it was, well you never loved me. Just last week, i was told she has a list of all the things i have done badly to her. Funny, she sent me a card a few years ago that i was the "perfect husband and father", now i was never any good. I need a map, i cant keep up.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

So, anyone have a situation where there was just a huge gap/double standard in the relationship? My x was crazy jealous our entire marriage, even while it was ok for her to flirt and have male friends...but I couldnt talk to her married cousin etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Garry2012 said:


> OMG yes, i tried so hard to find the phone to do something like this...never found it, and i think she probably got rid of it.


What's a burner phone?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

My wife used honesty. Yep. Honesty. Weird, but true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> What's a burner phone?


Second cell a WS would use to keep communication off a shared bill. Go to Walmart, buy a trac phone, put fifty bucks on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Twang (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine put the OW name under a guy in his contacts on his phone and used OnStar in his truck so there was no record of his calls to her and also used the Find Phone feature so he would make sure I was at work so he could meet with her.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine had a gophone....she synced her phone notes to our email and didnt know it...one day I saw the gophone activation number..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys ~

This thread has totally freaked me out. 

I had absolutely no idea how many ways my WS could cover up things.

I always wondered why I could never find the OW's phone number in his cell phone.

Thanks for the information.

VH


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sad part, you have to think like a snake to catch one....then they accuse you of being a terrible person ...ill wait until she exits her fog before she knows how I caught her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

